# Hubad Lubad



## Ms J (Nov 29, 2001)

On the JKD board, there is a string that got started on dynamic energy drills, at the time I posted about the hubad lubad drill for sensitivity. I placed a link to our sites techniques page, and posted a notice of an up coming article on the drill the Hubad Lubad. 

Well the article is now out and published in the FMAM Filipino Martial Arts Magazine 
If you do not get this magazine, you can find it here: http://www.filipinomag.com/current_issue.html

Above and beyond this one article, if you dont subscribe to this magazine you can do so from the same site, each issue is always filled with Filipino martial arts, both traditional concepts and newly evolved ones. It is always fresh, motivating, historical, :samurai: and evolving. 

For those that did not see the first string and are interested in Hubad Lubad or Energy Drills, I have some of the techniques and applications to them off the sites FMA Techniques page here http://www.f-a-t-e.org/FMA1/techfma1.html

Ms J. bows deeply 
:asian:


----------

